# As I Thought...I Can't Access Thread I Just Started



## BernieLJ (Jul 20, 2004)

I get, "Unable to add cookies, header already sent.
File: /home/tsf/public_html/includes/functions.php
Line: 2854

when I try to access the "New" thread I just started talking about the error messages.


----------



## BernieLJ (Jul 20, 2004)

*Yep...Works now*

Thanks I guess...goes out to the moderator, which I assume was there...I want to say that briefly, when I tried to access the other thread I had started, that I saw the folder and its contents, but I pressed the Back key to get out of there so I wouldn't possibly cause a problem as I don't think that I was supposed to see that, or be in there, but all I did was to try clicking on this thread and I was "wisked" into the folder where files were, so I wanted to leave there right away as I didn't think I should be in there.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i'm not sure what was happening, but a few moments ago the board was having some minor issues.

seems to be better now.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Was trying to install an arcade hack, but it went terriblely wrong.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

ahh, that explains it.


----------



## BernieLJ (Jul 20, 2004)

WaltSide said:


> ahh, that explains it.


Yes, that was real interesting, as like I had mentioned in my first post, I received that message when I tried to access the other thread I had started, then, when I tried to access this thread, after starting this thread, I was in a folder with files in it, a directory with subdirectory, folders and files in it, so I knew to get out of there right away, as I'm sure that I wasn't supposed to be in there, but had been "taken there" when trying to get unto this thread.

It's working great now and after that short period of time...Now I'm trying to "fix" something with the AVG Anti-Virus program...I wonder if there's a heading or sub-heading for that sort of discussion somewhere on this board?

I used AVG for a year until it stopped scanning e-mail, I then went to the website to download that "patch" file that places a Mail Proxy tab in the AVG control panel, and after going there, to the Mail Proxy settings, and setting a couple of settings, I was able to get the scanning to go again.

However, I had used AVAST until I found that "solution" to my problem...So then I was deciding which program to use, AVAST or AVG, and used both until upgrading from WIN98SE to WIN-XP, where WIN-XP said that I couldn't run two anti-virus programs, so I set aside AVG and used AVAST, until the other day when AVAST stopped working, also like AVG, without any warning.

I then tried to "run" AVAST "manually," but then I get a pop-up message asking me to pay for AVAST, and since I can barely afford Internet access, I really can't afford to pay more for other things...

So I've gone back to AVG, but couldn't get it to scan e-mail, again, but instead of using the Mail Proxy tab, the other tab "did the trick" so to speak...The "general" mail scanner...The one that has the box that you can check for the OE5 Plugin...

However, I have one problem with AVG now...It is scanning both my incoming and outgoing e-mail for viruses, but it doesn't want to stop doing so.

That is, the AVG starts scanning e-mail when I start receiving e-mails, but like say if I have 5 incoming e-mails, OE6 will show that I have 6 incoming e-mails, but there are only 5 e-mails (I know as I'd go to my ISP and would check it out), and AVG is apparently causing OE6 to "think" it has one "extra" e-mail each and every time I connect Outlook Express to the ISP.

AVG won't stop "scanning" incoming e-mails until the "timeout" time occurs, but if I let it time out, the AVG "spinning" box won't stop spinning, like if it's still scanning e-mail, and also, if I let the connection timeout, the next time I connect, the same messages get downloaded again.

Weird...Anyway, that's what I'm trying to solve now, and I can't ask on the www.grisoft.com website, because they say that there's no technical support, of any kind, even via fax or e-mail, for the "free" version, and they "direct" you to the FAQ section, but I don't find any answers to my problem there.

So, I suppose that I'll just have to seek out a "paid" version of an anti-virus program, and get rid of these "free" versions.

I did a search for an AVG discussion group but came up empty-handed, but I did see one somewhere one time, but just don't remember where it was and I don't have it in my Favorites, like I have this group.

At least I've gotten the AVG anti-virus program to work protecting my system in the meantime...but after downloading e-mail, and the e-mail has been received, I actually have to do an "end-task-now" on the AVG e-mail scanner so I don't get "repeats" of the same messages the next time I connect.

If I do that, the "end-task-now," and then go to the ISP, the messages are deleted, but if I don't do the end-task, then the messages still show there.


----------



## BernieLJ (Jul 20, 2004)

WaltSide said:


> ahh, that explains it.


Talk about computer tech support...I'll see if this turns out...might be too small to see...If so, I'll try a larger size.



BernieLJ said:


> Tech Support: " Have you tried backing up your hard drive?"
> Answer: "I can't...I already have the computer up against the wall."


 You can click on the image to see a larger image, in case you didn't already know that, or you can place the cursor on top of the image, right-click and click on "open link."

You then click on your "Back" key to come back to the message.


----------



## BernieLJ (Jul 20, 2004)

BernieLJ said:


> You can click on the image to see a larger image, in case you didn't already know that, or you can place the cursor on top of the image, right-click and click on "open link."
> 
> You then click on your "Back" key to come back to the message.


You can enlarge it even larger, by placing the cursor over the image, then wait a second or so, and you should see the "resize button" near the lower-right-hand corner of the image, but you probably knew that...at least I see it on my system.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

that's a funny pic.


on the main subject, have you managed to work your problem out?


----------



## BernieLJ (Jul 20, 2004)

WaltSide said:


> that's a funny pic.
> 
> 
> on the main subject, have you managed to work your problem out?


If you mean the part about the e-mail scanning that doesn't "quit," even though there are no more messages to download, until the server or mail-check time-out occurs, and/or the part where it indicates there is always one more message than there actually is, and/or receiving "extra" copies of the same messages the next time I connect to my ISP server, no, I haven't worked that out yet and they're still occuring.


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Try uninstalling AVG, then downloading and installing it again. With all the junk out there, it may have been corrupted.


----------



## BernieLJ (Jul 20, 2004)

jgvernonco said:


> Try uninstalling AVG, then downloading and installing it again.


Yes, tried it twice, but still does the same thing.

Using AVG, and starting Outlook, it always shows one more message waiting for me than there actually is, and I can even go to the ISP first using IE6, and reading, then deleting, my e-mail, then connecting with OE6, it will show one "new message" for me, even though there aren't any messages at all, and the scanner keeps scanning until the time-out occurs.

If there are messages downloaded, then the next time I connect to the ISP, the same messages download again, eventhough I have it set up to delete messages from the server after downloading them.

Oh well, off the "original" topic here, but thanks for your input.

Maybe I'll try one of my other e-mail programs to see if it also occurs there...Using Incredimail or Calypso in otherwords.

See the carrots in the attachment? I wonder if he was bored and had nothing to do ha ha ha...Probably wasn't even a farmer who "set them up" so to speak.


----------

